# Chinese troops intrude into Indian territory in Ladakh, erect a tented post



## Vikrant (Apr 20, 2013)

LEH/NEW DELHI: In a deep incursion, Chinese troops have entered the Indian territory in Daulat Beg Oldi (DBO) sector in eastern Ladakh and erected a tented post, setting the stage for a face-off with Indian troops.


A Platoon-strength contingent of China's People's Liberation Army (PLA) came 10 km inside the Indian territory in Burthe in DBO sector, which is at an altitude of about 17,000 feet, on the night of April 15 and established a tented post there, according to highly placed sources, which said that a Chinese Army Platoon usually consists of around 50 men.

Source: The Times of India


----------



## Intense (Apr 20, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> LEH/NEW DELHI: In a deep incursion, Chinese troops have entered the Indian territory in Daulat Beg Oldi (DBO) sector in eastern Ladakh and erected a tented post, setting the stage for a face-off with Indian troops.
> 
> 
> A Platoon-strength contingent of China's People's Liberation Army (PLA) came 10 km inside the Indian territory in Burthe in DBO sector, which is at an altitude of about 17,000 feet, on the night of April 15 and established a tented post there, according to highly placed sources, which said that a Chinese Army Platoon usually consists of around 50 men.
> ...



Welcome. 

Chinese troops intrude into Indian territory in Ladakh, erect a tented post - Times Of India


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 21, 2013)

Thank you for the link and welcome, Intense! 

It seems like my post count will have to reach fifteen before I can post a link.


----------



## Indofred (Apr 21, 2013)

Vikrant said:


> LEH/NEW DELHI: In a deep incursion, Chinese troops have entered the Indian territory in Daulat Beg Oldi (DBO) sector in eastern Ladakh and erected a tented post, setting the stage for a face-off with Indian troops.



The Sikh Confederacy annexed this area in 1842 and its been in dispute since.
China may not have invaded anything, just moved troops within its own borders.

Not taking sides, just noting there is a dispute over ownership.


----------



## waltky (Apr 22, 2013)

So much for 'China has no imperial motives'...

*Chinese move could fuel border unrest*
_Mon, Apr 22, 2013 - COVERT: Amid angry reactions in India to the discovery of Chinese troops in the Himalayas, an analyst said that the number of such forays by China has been on the rise_


> Dozens of Chinese soldiers have set up camp in a Himalayan region claimed by India, Indian government sources have said, signaling a potential renewal of border tensions between the nuclear-armed neighbors.  Chinas Peoples Liberation Army (PLA) troops entered Indian-claimed territory in eastern Ladakh and erected a camp at night on Monday last week, the sources said.  Meanwhile, troops from the Indo-Tibetan Border Police have set up a camp 300m opposite the tents pitched by the Chinese, the sources said.  New Delhi is confident it can settle the high-altitude territorial dispute peacefully through diplomatic channels, the sources added.
> 
> India and China have an unresolved frontier dispute, and relations are often prickly and marked by mutual suspicion  a legacy of a brief border war in 1962 that was waged in Ladakh and in the northeastern state of Arunachal Pradesh.  The Asian giants have held numerous sets of talks to resolve the future of their disputed regions, but have made little progress.  A senior Indian government source said the nations are in touch via a working committee set up to defuse India-China border tensions.  India says China, which inflicted a bloody defeat on Indian forces in the 1962 war, occupies 38,000km2 of its Himalayan territory, while Beijing claims all of Arunachal Pradesh, an area of 90,000km2.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 22, 2013)

*
India moves in more troops, stand-off with China escalates
*

The Indian army has moved an infantry regiment specialising in mountain warfare to Ladakhs Daulat Beg Oldi (DBO) sector where the Chinese army has intruded into Indian territory and set up a tent post. The ITBP has also pitched a tent post just across from the one erected by the Peoples Liberation Army (PLA), after it intruded 10km inside Indian territory on April 15.

The Indian government is playing down the intrusion with external affairs minister Salman Khurshid saying flag meetings were being held, but sources in the ministry of defence revealed that the situation was tense.

The two sides are caught in a bitter face-off with the Chinese refusing to retreat, claiming the territory to be theirs. In a deep incursion, a platoon strength of the Chinese army, comprising 50 men have entrenched themselves in eastern Ladakh at a height of nearly 17,000 feet.

In the past too, the PLA has intruded into Indian territory across the line of actual control (LAC), not very well demarcated at many places. 

In 2011, members of the PLA landed in Ladakh in a helicopter and broke a few bunkers before retreating but this is the first time the stand-off has continued for a week.

A senior defence ministry official confirmed to HT that the intrusions have increased over the past few months because India has moved its tanks into high-altitude areas of Ladakh and even deployed heavy armoury. Recently, India also reactivated the advanced landing ground (ALG) for troop replenishment.

Our troops are patrolling the Chinese side of the LAC and have not trespassed the line, Chinas foreign ministry spokesperson Hua Chunying said in Beijing, adding, China is willing to solve the boundary question through peaceful negotiations.

In Delhi, an effort is being made to contain the confrontation especially since the new Chinese President Xi Jinping is likely to visit India. For now, Delhi is working the phone lines  a line of communication agreed upon under the recently set up Mechanism on Coordination and Consultation on Border Affairs.

Source: Hindustan Times


----------



## waltky (Apr 27, 2013)

India says it's a local border spat, easily resolved...

*China border spat can be resolved, Indian PM says*
_Sun, Apr 28, 2013 - LOCALIZED PROBLEM: India said Chinese troops had set up camp in Indian-claimed territory in the Ladakh region of Kashmir. China has denied the allegation_


> Indian Prime Minister Manmohan Singh said yesterday he believes a border dispute over an alleged incursion by Chinese soldiers can be resolved, the Press Trust of India reported.  It is a localized problem, we do believe it can be solved, Singh was quoted as saying by the news agency after Chinese soldiers were accused of intruding across the disputed border in the Ladakh region earlier this month.  The incident has marked a renewal of tensions between the Asian neighbors, whose relations are often prickly  a legacy of a 1962 border war.  Singhs statement came after Indian Defense Secretary Shashi Kant Sharma presented a report on the incursion to a parliamentary watchdog on Friday in which local media said he alleged Chinese soldiers had advanced nearly 20km into Indian-claimed territory.
> 
> The prime ministers comments, his first on the dispute, echoed statements of other government ministers playing down the alleged incursion in the western part of Indian-held Kashmirs Ladakh region and insisting it can be settled amicably.  We have a plan, we do not want to accentuate the situation, Singh said, without elaborating.  Lower-level talks between military officials have so far failed to break the impasse.  According to officials in New Delhi, a platoon of Chinese troops set up a camp inside Indian territory on April 15.  Indian Foreign Minister Salman Khurshid announced earlier in the week that he would head for China on May 8, saying both countries had a mutual interest in not allowing the dispute to destroy long-term progress in ties.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 29, 2013)

India may not be interested in war but war is interested in India. 

(Borrowing from Leon Trotsky)


----------



## freedombecki (Apr 30, 2013)

In 2004, when India's coastline was assaulted by a tsunami wave, and areas were washed away, their country threw a fit when aid arrived from the USA.

I get the distinct impression they prefer paddling their own canoe.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 30, 2013)

^ I think everybody has to paddle their own canoe.


----------



## waltky (May 6, 2013)

Both armies withdraw troops...

*Reports of Possible Breakthrough in India, China Border Dispute*
_ May 05, 2013 - There are reports of a possible breakthrough in a three-week dispute between India and China over an alleged incursion of Chinese troops into a remote Himalayan outpost claimed by both countries._


> There has been no official comment from either side. But an Indian army official told Reuters news agency that both armies withdrew their troops an unspecified distance Sunday evening, ending the standoff in the eastern Ladakh region.  Indian sources say an agreement was reached after army commanders from both sides met on Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> The reported de-escalation comes ahead of a scheduled visit by Indian Foreign Minister Salman Khurshid to Beijing later this week.  Last month, Indian officials said about 50 Chinese soldiers pitched tents about 10 kilometers inside what New Delhi says is its territory in the Ladakh region. China denied the incursion, and said its troops have abided by the agreement and line of control agreed to by both countries.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikrant (May 6, 2013)

India's eastern border where it faces threat from China consists of three sectors. Western sector, middle sector and eastern sector. Western sector also includes Chinese occupied Kashmir; rest of of the Indo-China border is actually what should have been Indo-Tibet border if it were not for the Chinese occupation of Tibet. 

There is gradual slope that allows relatively easier access to Tibet from the Chinese side. But from the Indian side, one has to traverse tough terrain to access Tibet. This coupled with lethargic nature of Indian democracy impedes the development of border roads vital to building adequate defenses along its eastern border. The other alternative would be to build an array of military airstrips along the eastern border about 25 km or so from the line of actual control. Roads should be constructed between the airstrips and the line of actual control to supply the troops manning patrols and posts. India will be at permanent disadvantage against China without this. Even though Chinese have agreed to retreat today but they can always come back again tomorrow. India has to keep this possibility in mind.


----------



## waltky (May 7, 2013)

India, China pull back from the brink...

*India, China begin withdrawing troops*
_Tue, May 07, 2013 - HIMALAYAN HOSTILITIES: The withdrawal comes three weeks after Chinese troops entered a region claimed by India, but which has never been formally demarcated_


> India and China yesterday began pulling troops back from a disputed area of the Himalayas after resolving a border spat that had threatened to reverse a recent warming in ties, Indian officials said.  More than three weeks after Chinese troops were reported to have set up a camp far inside a region claimed by India, senior officers from both sides reached an agreement for a joint pullback at talks in the region.  Both sides reached an agreement on Sunday night after a meeting was held between border commanders. We will withdraw our troops and China will do the same, a senior Indian army official told reporters on condition of anonymity.  The withdrawal process has begun, another senior army official said.
> 
> A source in the Indian Ministry of Foreign Affairs also confirmed that the pullback had begun and said a statement would be made before parliament later yesterday.  News of the withdrawal came after Indian Minister of Foreign Affairs Salman Khurshid had hinted that he could cancel a planned trip to Beijing tomorrow if there was no resolution to the dispute.  The spat had also cast a cloud over the buildup to a planned visit to New Delhi by Chinese Premier Li Keqiang (&#26446;&#20811;&#24375 later this month.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vikrant (May 16, 2013)

*
India rejects China's demand for notification of patrol time
*

India rejects China's demand for notification of patrol time


----------



## waltky (Jun 29, 2017)

China tryin' to take Vietnam's oil...





*Vietnam Faces New Oil Dispute With China After Beijing Cuts Visit Short*
_June 26, 2017  — China and Vietnam face a stiff new test in avoiding a showdown over undersea oil drilling after Beijing cut short a high-level meeting last week, but experts say the two sides will eventually patch things over._


> Fan Changlong, vice chairman of China’s Central Military Commission left early from a “defense border meeting” in Vietnam Thursday due to “working arrangements,” the official Xinhua News Agency in Beijing reported. Fan had met earlier in the week with Vietnam’s Communist Party general secretary, president and prime minister.
> 
> Talks cancelled
> 
> ...


----------



## yiostheoy (Jun 29, 2017)

waltky said:


> China tryin' to take Vietnam's oil...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why didn't you waltky start a new thread ??

This has nothing to do with China and India !!


----------

